# Book. What in your oppinion is the best book for CICHLIDS?



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

So here's the deal. I'm looking to purchase a book on cichlids from lake Malawi. But which one? Want i want from the book is pictures of the various cichlid types as well the variations of each fish. Of course i want great information on behavior, breeding habits, etc. I Basically want it all. I'd love to hear your opinion and hopefully other ppl will share information and find the information you post very helpful! Don't forget, books make great xmas presents! Thanks for your help.


----------



## cichlidsnorth (Dec 2, 2009)

Ad Kongings has published nice books on africans that is what I asked for for christmas!!


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Malawi Cichlids in their Natural Habitat, New 4th Edition

'Nough said.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Ad Koning book of cichlid's and all fishes of Lake Malawi.

It's the Malawi fish bible. There is nothing better.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Check out MOPS for a good selection and price:
http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart...ks.html?L+scstore+rvrb8949fffd92fd+1261593426

I purchased the Back to Nature Guide to Malawi Cichlids by Ad Konings.

If you're going to buy a used copy just make sure it's the latest edition or it won't contain up to date info.

Lisa's Lair is also a good place to buy these books.
http://www.lisaslairbookstore.com/books/Freshwater-Aquarium/
--
Take care...Paul


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I find the older editions better then the new ones myself. The new ones have nicer pictures but the information tends to steer into the commercial side of the hobby. Where the older books have the actual facts from the author and not the opinions of the manufacturers. 

And the older books are worth alot more. First editions can go for 2-3 times more then later ones.


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who posted on this thread.... Thanks to you all I know what I'm going with...


----------

